# New Rover RV Design!!



## LuciaMew (Jan 11, 2018)

I just saw the new Rover RV design at my friend?s camp and it looks so cute and unique! I was so surprised to see it because I didn?t expect that Nintendo would add other new items besides the rewards from Rover Garden event. Unfortunately, it cost 150 leaf tickets. What do you guys think about it? 


[SUP][/SUP]


----------



## Gir (Jan 11, 2018)

I think it's cute! But I don't think I'll spend the 150 leaf tickets for it.

Really the only thing I want from the event right now is the Rover hat


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m definitely buying it lol. I’ve been saving up leaf tickets to buy all of the RV designs anyway, but this one is definitely being bought first.


----------



## J087 (Jan 11, 2018)

It's tickets? Nvm


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm only 20 tickets away from buying it, so I'm definitely getting it!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't like that shape at all. It completely fails to look like it can hold the size of the RV interior lol


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jan 13, 2018)

Is it time limited to the event? If it is, I'll pick it up, got enough leaf tickets to do it. I don't want to if it'll be around forever though.


----------



## Campy (Jan 13, 2018)

I absolutely love the design! Bought it today and very happy with it.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 13, 2018)

i like it, but i don’t have enough tickets and i’m not going to buy any (i don’t think). maybe if it were bells, i would pay maybe 20-25k or even more for it but alas.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 13, 2018)

bought it yesterday and I'm happy I did it!


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 15, 2018)

I like it, but I like my fire RV the best.


----------

